# Baby survival rate



## cape (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi, pretty new to the hobby. Just wondering what most would suggest to help improve baby survival rates? I have mosura shrimpton and BT9 currently. Should I feed everyday, every other day/per week? Does the amount and duration of the lights (LED) matter? Any general tips or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Everything matters, and the most important thing is a matured/stable tank. 


** disclaimer : stuff below is just my opinion, take it for what it's worth **
What you feed them is probably the least concern. Unfortunately no one can tell you what to do with your setup because everyone has different ways to keeping/breeding shrimps. 

For me, as long as the tank has been set up properly, baby survival rate is rarely an issue. But how I do it only applies to my set up.

A few things I think I'd share, also apply to shrimp keeping in general.

- Stop poking your hands in the tank for any reason, what's already done is done, changing things now isn't going to help much.
- For Crystal babies, there's a 10 days trial period. Most people can enjoy them for this trial period, but only some get past this.
- Normally 2 days, 2 weeks, and 2 months are the three critical stages, I can go on with my theory about why but you can come up with yours ;-)
- No need to feed too much introduced food. If you feed something like BW Bebi or anything like that, maybe once every other day is fine. In my tank with over 200 babies/juvies, I feed maybe 1/3 of a spoon 2 to 3 times a week.
- Hiding places are good, but make sure there is no dead water in the tank. If you feed powder food and the particle just drop in a straight line to bottom, you need more water flow.
- If the batch fails to grow up, it's not your PH, it's not your GH, it's not your KH, it's not your TDS, it's not because you don't have IAL/product A-Z/sponge filter/whatever -- it's your tank as a whole entity. Don't believe in any ONE thing can fix the issue.


----------



## cape (Jun 18, 2010)

Great post Randy. I will keep this all in mind and thanks again for your time


----------

